# Interesting mark on 8 inch wide mouth bottle



## JALTMAN1103 (Oct 5, 2017)

Here is info that I found on website: glassbottlemarks.com

P L (above trident / pitchfork, inside crest / shield)……………. User of this mark is unidentified.* The mark appears on the base of squarish machine-made glass jars of several sizes, most of which are*marked either “PHYSICIANS’ SAMPLE” or “HOSPITAL DISPENSING UNIT” across the front. The jars have been seen in clear, amber, and light green glass (possibly other colors). The mark seems to stand for an unidentified pharmaceutical supply company, and the jars appear to date from the 1920s-1940s time period. If you have any information on the identity of this mark, please contact me.* Here, the pic shows the mark as seen on*a colorless base shard.

Here is additional information that I have available from my bottle: in addition to the markings P L over trident in shield, there is a "Circle B" with 2 serifs (Brockway Glass Co.). Maybe someone can shed more light with this additional information? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JALTMAN1103 (Oct 5, 2017)

Pics of P L Trident in Shield 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Julkatt (Apr 11, 2020)

There's an update on the original post:


----------

